# Does hops in beer help C?



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

I have heard that the hops in beer helps constipation. How much would you have to drink and could you drink lite beer?I hate beer but if it helped my C I would learn to love it.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Joanne:I hate beer but if it helped my C I would learn to love it.


My personal experience as a hoppy beer drinker is that it does not help. These words coming from a Doctor would dream come true: "Pete, you must drink several pints of lager every other day in order to maintain regularity." On a lighter (and darker) note, there was a snooker player Bill Werbeniuk who was medically instructed to drink lager so it wouldn't be a first...pete


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Alcohol is known to cause d in some. I don't know that it is specific to one form, though. Can't quite remember if it holds liquids when they are supposed to be coming out or the other way around.It can also be quite dehydrating, though. I don't really think it'd be a very reliable relief, even if it did seem to help on occasion. If you got more of the dehydration than extra liquid in your stool, then your c would get worse.But, if it were to work, more power to ya.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't find anything about hops that would make me think it helps with constipation.Alcohol in enough quantitiy can cause diarrhea all on it's own, but the dose varies, and for a lot of people is high enough that it isn't good for your liver to drink that much. If someone has diarrhea and drinks alcohol regularly they usually suggest you stop for awhile to see if that makes a difference.Since it is the same alcohol molecule no matter which thing you drink I don't think it matters if it is beer or anything else.I know of one other "prescription" for beer but it was for dark beer. My Mom lost an extreme amount of weight when she got hit with a couple of illnesses at once. The "prescription" was one dark beer with every meal until she gained a certain number of pounds. It worked







I used to get prescriptions for gum from my dentist because he believed in chewing to get teeth to erupt. The other kids in school wanted to go to my dentist because I got to chew gum in school.K.


----------

